# BMW Lease Rates - April 2008



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Programs - April 2008*

Special bank lease programs for these models are available through independent leasing source *LeaseCompare.com*. Click on the vehicle name for more information and to see payments details.

*2008 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 76% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 128i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 74% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

2008 BMW 135i Convertible 
24 Month - Residual 72% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 328Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00245 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

2008 BMW M3 Convertible
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 535xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

*2008 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650Ci Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 650CiC Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 750Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW 760Li Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Alpina B7 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X3 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 74% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 3.0si 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW X5 4.8i 4WD SUV *
24 Month - Residual 68% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

2008 BMW X6 xDrive35i
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 3.0si Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

* 2008 BMW Z4 M Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

NOTE: These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com and are for reference only. Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate. To make sure you are getting the best lease, compare these rates through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Here is a great online publication about leasing: *Auto Lease Insider*.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Too bad no change in the e93-35 rate. 

I guess it's time to sign then.


----------



## edizon (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Tarry.

The 1 series base rates decreased from March. At a glance, it seems all the residuals stayed the same.


----------



## deafjam (Mar 27, 2008)

*Buy Rate*

Would these rates posted be considered as the "Buy" rates?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

deafjam said:


> Would these rates posted be considered as the "Buy" rates?


Yes, they are the "buy" rates. Do you think it would help everyone if I changed the wording from "base" to "buy"?


----------



## PaulM (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes - buy rate, base rate; it's all the same.


----------



## PaulM (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh, and thanks Tarry for supplying the information!


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

LeaseCompare said:


> Yes, they are the "buy" rates. Do you think it would help everyone if I changed the wording from "base" to "buy"?


If people don't know the difference, they are probably "rookie" lessees.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

to bad no rate change for e90


----------



## carguy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tarry, 

Existing MSD programs in applicable states stay the same Im assuming???


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

carguy19 said:


> Tarry,
> 
> Existing MSD programs in applicable states stay the same Im assuming???


I beleive so.


----------



## sk-mia (Mar 23, 2002)

Although this may not be the right forum to ask, I will still do it: I have already leased my 328i, which is just coming to the US in 4th week of April (ordered it on 3/15/2008, so it will make it in 6 weeks!!!), so I hoped that something would change in my advantage, but it did not (I feel MustGoFast's pain, as posted above). Well! Furthermore, it is unfortunate for us living in South Florida that our BMW dealers do not discount much (if at all!!!), so I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share the names of the dealers that agree to discount the ordered cars, which I before used to lease at about $1,000 above the raw invoice (i.e., no MACO and other crap that is usually tacked on the price), and which I believe is pretty fair amount for just filling up the order. I certainly would not mind ordering cars from these dealers, as it really does not make any difference where the car was bought when servicing it (at least not for me in Miami). Please, let me know.
By the way, also, is there a way to follow up the progress of the car over the ocean if it does not go with Wallenius ships, which is the case for my car?


----------



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

Interesting looking at the bank rate leases that there wasn't a commensurate drop in the subsidized leases. BMW takes advantage of ECB rate cuts to decrease its leasing write-downs?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Calif65GM said:


> Too bad no change in the e93-35 rate.
> 
> I guess it's time to sign then.


Not until 4/26.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

sk-mia said:


> so I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share the names of the dealers that agree to discount the ordered cars, which I before used to lease at about $1,000 above the raw invoice


$1000 over invoice including all the BMW NA fees is quite good. That is only about $500 mark up for the selling dealer. Why not continue to work with your old dealer?

You can get a decent price from any of the Forum Sponsors. Click on the Sponsors button in the upper left corner.

http://directory.bimmerfest.com/siteSponsor.php?action=listsitesponsorindex


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

just wanted to be sure that the numerous .00258 mfs aren't typos; it's just that some were 285 last month; wanted to be sure that a simple transposition of the 5 and the 8 hadn't occurred. thanks.


----------



## Unagi1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sigh...I guess the gravy train stopped back in March


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

lsleelee said:


> Interesting looking at the bank rate leases that there wasn't a commensurate drop in the subsidized leases. BMW takes advantage of ECB rate cuts to decrease its leasing write-downs?


Also the repo man is working overtime - http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/04/07/dnt.luxury.car.repo.khou


----------



## X3bmw4ever (Apr 8, 2008)

*April 2008 MF for a returning leasee*

Hello. The lease on my BMW X3 is almost up and I am going to lease a new 2008 X3.

Taking from Tarry, 2008 BMW X3 36 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00250 Base Rate.

So, for April, on an X3, 36 Month lease the MF would be = 0.00201 = Base - 7 MSD = .00250 - .00049

Can I get an additional MF discount as a returning BMWFS leasee? 
Is the dealer markup (.0004?) included, or in addition to, the base rate of .0025?

Thanks everyone,
X3BMW4ever!!!


----------



## sk-mia (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re to Andrew*Debbie*



Andrew*Debbie said:


> $1000 over invoice including all the BMW NA fees is quite good. That is only about $500 mark up for the selling dealer. Why not continue to work with your old dealer?
> 
> You can get a decent price from any of the Forum Sponsors. Click on the Sponsors button in the upper left corner.
> 
> http://directory.bimmerfest.com/siteSponsor.php?action=listsitesponsorindex


Thank you for directing me to Sponsors, I have tried that, actualy Adrian from Atlanta, however, he responded that he could not get me any 528's, and then when I asked him to quote me a 328, which would be ordered, he did not answer.

In regard to my olde dealer (one in NYC), as I said, that one went sour because they screwed up the order and lost a lot of money on the car, so I guess he gat spanked. My new dealer, which I found through some connections, agreed to sell me the car at just below $1,000 above the invoice, however, he also had to calculate in the dealer's fee atop of the above the invoice profit, which then came to $1,500 above invoice to me... which actually made it as a wash when compared to the old one, as he charged me $500 atop the profit for transport of the car to West Palm Beach, which was the closest to Miami, as Miami BMW dealers did not want to receive the car.

Just to reinstate, I just want to be able to obtain a haggle free fair cost, as I said before at $1,000 atop the invoice for the cars that are ordered. I believe that this is pretty good profit for the dealer for just filling up the order form and them prepping the car once it comes. Provided that I and my friends lease about 3 cars on average per year, so I guess that this relationship may be good for the dealer, as there is quite some traffic going on from me.


----------

